# Your favorite aftermarket strap for a PAM 111?



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

What high quality aftermarket strap sets off PAM 111 best in your opinion? Photos welcomed and the name of the maker and models well.



Bob


----------



## Vincey (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey There,

My favorite strap would be by Kaktus Straps kaktus-straps.com Handmade High End Straps For Your Panerai Watch, model Being the Boxer or the Drifter Havana (Dark Brown). I will get my Drifter Havana Later this month, will post some pictures then, for now you can check out the site. Tomas is great to deal with and will be happy to make a special size as well.

Ciao


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Vincey,

Thanks for the suggestion and I look forward to seeing your photos when yours arrives.



Bob



Vincey said:


> Hey There,
> 
> My favorite strap would be by Kaktus Straps kaktus-straps.com Handmade High End Straps For Your Panerai Watch, model Being the Boxer or the Drifter Havana (Dark Brown). I will get my Drifter Havana Later this month, will post some pictures then, for now you can check out the site. Tomas is great to deal with and will be happy to make a special size as well.
> 
> Ciao


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

Micha hand made Brindle strap, I have OD Green stitching but he has lots of colors!
Brindle custom strap


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks...I like Micah's straps...

Bob


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Dangerous9straps: Despoke strap, Antique Mahogany, hand stitchined in cream white 7 ply waxed Irish linen:

(Click on photo to view slide show)

​


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

Im very fond of Ted Su's stamped Swiss ammos. I had him custom made for 24/22 to fit OEM buckle.


----------



## tomzack68 (Oct 7, 2008)

Best Straps for me is from PortoTempo this Model is " Grosetto


----------



## mene_menelaou (Nov 28, 2008)

Daddy-o said:


> Dangerous9straps: Despoke strap, Antique Mahogany, hand stitchined in cream white 7 ply waxed Irish linen:
> 
> (Click on photo to view slide show)
> 
> ​


WOW! That's one of the nicest straps I've ever seen!


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

mene_menelaou said:


> WOW! That's one of the nicest straps I've ever seen!


Thanks MM!! It's my most frequently ordered full custom strap, all hand built, individually colored and stitched my hand. There is nothing like a truely handmade strap. Here is a slide show of the proccess from start to finish:

(click on the photo to begin the slide show)
​


----------



## NGH (May 31, 2010)

Kaktus and Strap Culture for me.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

bottom of the ninth said:


> Micha hand made Brindle strap, I have OD Green stitching but he has lots of colors!
> Brindle custom strap


+ 1 for Vintager Straps.


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

I think Mario Paci makes by far the highest quality straps for Panerai. He was the man for Panerai for many decades, so he knows quality. I think Dirk's are a close second but MP straps are the best, and most who know his stuff feel the same as I do.

The variety he offers is amazing, all kinds of different colors and even straps that are made form the same leathers as OEM straps from decades ago, how cool is that.


----------



## taint it sweet (Aug 27, 2009)

Daddy-o said:


> Dangerous9straps: Despoke strap, Antique Mahogany, hand stitchined in cream white 7 ply waxed Irish linen:
> 
> (Click on photo to view slide show)
> 
> ​


If you don't mind saying... How much was this strap?


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

You chance check out more Dangerous9strap and review a complete published price list at Dangerous9straps.blogspot.com


----------

